# Tritonica



## Merchantman (Dec 26, 2005)

Anyone got information regarding ore carrier "Tritonica and what happened to her.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

"Tritonica" was built by Sir Joseph Laing & Sons in 1956 as a deep sea ore carrier of 19,495 dwt tons. "Tritonica" later began operating on the Great Lakes for Canada Steamship Lines and on 20 July 1963, in thick fog, collided with the "Roonagh Head" and sank with the loss of 33 crew.


----------



## Merchantman (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for information I will pass on details to a chap I met ,who's Dad was Chief Engineer in her and was lost in the acccident. Being a very young child at the tiime I am sure he would welcome any other information re this vessel


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

The ilmenite ore she carried was from my village Havre-Saint-Pierre,Québec,Canada.My father was dock foreman.I was skiing last week just above where she was lost.I have a nice photo of her passing Québec City.


----------



## Merchantman (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello Copaco,

Thanks for the Information, is it possible that you could post the picture on this site.


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello Merchantman,

You can try this for a start:[email protected] it does not work,I will try some other way.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

As Dave say when sank she was on voyage from Havre St Pierre Quebec Province to Sorel,near Montreal with 18,300 tons of Ilmenite.The master was Captain J.G Swanson.
Gp


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Theres abit on her on following. Scroll down and look at 716pdf

http://www.photoship.co.uk/Disasters at Sea/page2.html


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

"A serious casualty occured on 20 July l963...opposite Petite Rivière St.François,when the ore carrier Tritonica ,up-bound with a cargo of ilmenite (titanium)from Havre-Saint-Pierre to Sorel,collided with the British motor-ship Roonagh Head (see photo in Google images),outward bound in fog.The Trinonica went down fast (10 minutes,hatches being opened as in photo)taking her pilot and 32 other crew members(chineese)with her,but not before the spanish moter-vessel Conde de Fontamar ran into her.(as did the Roonagh Head)...During 1964 and l965 the vessel was buried.(You could still see the mast)Dredging on both sides she finally slipped until she had 58 feet of water over her at low tide." The Lower St.Lawrence, by Ivan S.Brookes.As a student in Halifax,I would get off in Rimouski,with pilot boat.Could not believe my ears when heard on radio.No phones in 1963 to Havre-Saint-Pierre.My dad,who passed away a year ago, knew captain Swanson (who survived?)and chineese first mate.New,I believe when arrived in HSP.Had sister ships in Sept-Iles??The Knob Lake and Carol Lake?Wonder where name comes from?I have Snowberry as owner.


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

SBo on canadian chart #1233 lat:47°18' N long:70°30' W ,3 miles east of Petite-Rivière-Saint-François, as stated, is the likely resting place of TRITONICA.Trying to get in touch with diving club.An anchor may be on the PRSF wharf???


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello Merchantman,
I have found a postcard of Tritonica in Google and a deckhand Eric Redman in Google also,under British Merchant Navy.Did you find the photo by Marc Piche?


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello Merchantman
Here is a photo of her in happier times, out of the builder’s yard and on her trials.
Courtesy of “Merchant Ships World Built 1956”

Ron


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello Aldinga
Your small print confirms my post about sister ship KNOB LAKE.What's with CASSIOPEIA?Nothing on CAROL LAKE?
Lionel


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone has information on HAWAIIAN?First ship to load iron ore at IOC in Sept-Iles(Seven Islands)Québec around 1956...Lionel


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*Cassiopeia*

Hello Copaco
This is the information on the “Cassiopeia” from the same book.

Ron


----------



## copaco (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello ALDINGA
This confirms what by father claimed,that TRITONICA had two sister ships, all built for the new port of Sept-Iles(Seven Islands),Québec where the Labrador iron ore is shipped.


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*Biskopso*

Hello copaco
Here is another one of the trio.
Ron


----------



## Nick Foulger (Dec 30, 2008)

My grandfather was an engineer aboard the Tritonica and perished in the collision.I was born 3 years after but I always remember my gran and mother telling me stories of the sinking and finding out about it on the T.V news!


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Were there any survivors on the Tritonica?
Regards
Stephen


----------



## weewillie (Jul 23, 2009)

hope this will help,

from the Red Bank Register mon July 22 1963.

33 Believed
Lost in Crash
Of 2 Ships
QUEBEC (AP)- A collision that
sent the British ore carrier Tritonica
to the bottom of the St.
Lawrence River was believed Sunday
to have claimed the lives of
33 men.
Eighteen bodies were recovered
and 17 survivors picked up from
the 12,883-ton carrier after the
collision with the 6,100-ton British
freighter Roonagh Head in fog
and darkness early Saturday. Fifteen
men were listed as missing
among the 49 crew members —
mostly Chinese—and pilot aboard
the ill-fated Tritonica.
There were no casualties on the
Roonagh Head.
Most of the missing men were
believed to have perished with
ife Jackets on after swallowing
a poisonous mixture of dlesel oil
and salt water. The Tritonlca's
fuel tanks were smashed in the
collision three miles off Petlte-
Rlviere St. Francois, 45 miles
northeast of Quebec.
Capt. John Swanson, * 50, ot
Aberdeen, Scotland, master of the
Tritonica, said he saw the lights
of the British freighter head
through the fog and he tried to
veer off.
But the freighter and the ore
carrier collided with the higher
bow of the freighter riding onto
the stricken ship.
Aboard the Roonagh Head were
about 35 crew members and 12
passengers—among them 5 children.
Capt. William Haddock
said later everyone was all right.


----------



## weewillie (Jul 23, 2009)

If you google "tritonica collision" and check Brookes scrapbooks there are a lot of newspaper clippings of the incident. 
I believe my father was chief engineer on the Roonagh at the time


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

copaco said:


> Hello Aldinga
> Your small print confirms my post about sister ship KNOB LAKE.What's with CASSIOPEIA?Nothing on CAROL LAKE?
> Lionel


I sailed on the Knob lake early 60s

Ray


----------



## pjhuber (Jan 13, 2011)

The Tritonica from what I remember was purchased and outfitted in Rotterdam, I was hired in New York as a radio operator - I was 18 at the time - and flown over to Rotterdam and waited there for about 3 weeks before she was ready to sail to Canada and start her job of carrying ore from Newfoundland along the St. Lawrence Seaway to the great lakes. Along the way, in heavy weather, I was running down some metal outside stairs, slipped and hit my head on a piece of metal. It knocked me out and when I came to, the ship had docked and they were transferring me to the hospital. I stayed in that hospital for a week when I heard that my ship had hit another one in heavy fog and many men, including the radio operator that had replaced me had been killed. I feel incredibly lucky to have had that accident - I felt that was my sign to leave the merchant marine, I decided to go back home to British Columbia and go to Engineering School. I had just won the lottery of life through an accident.


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

I found some particulars about the mv Tritonica in my archive with a *N.E.M. STOP*

Here follow some particulars

The Doxford Engine from this ship was equipped with a “North Eastern Marine” system to stop the engine very fast if necessary f.i. emergency cases.

*An additional advantage *was the slow turning device on air before manoeuvring by means to put the handle in stand “2”, see under 4) on this *page*

The Engine was a 6 Cylinder N.E.M. Doxford, cylinder bore 760 mm with a combined piston stroke of 2.320 mm, Service Rating 6800 b.h.p., at 119 revs/min.

Max combustion pressure 640 p.s.i. Suitable for boiler oil of 1500 sec. Redw 1 at 100° F
3 Scacv. Air pumps driven from cylinder 1,2 and 3

So far the Mv TRITONICA

*Alfons*


----------



## Plongeur du Saint-Laurent (Oct 30, 2016)

*Diving the Tritonica*

Hello everyone,

I stumbled upon this forum - and more specifically, this topic - while searching for ships photographs.

As the president of PETQ, Plongeurs d'épaves techniques du Québec (Quebec's Technical Wreck Divers), I would like to announce that our group managed to establish contact with the wreck of the 528 foot long M/V TRITONICA, on August 11th, 2016. A total of three dives were conducted on the bow of the ship. Members of the expedition were : Jean-Pierre Richard, Sébastien Pelletier, David Tavares, Claude Bureau and Sylvain Brunet (Bureau and Brunet as special guests).

Divers had to face harsh conditions : cold water, strong currents, tides, low visibility and total darkness, while diving on a huge shipwreck located in a busy shipping corridor.

Earlier this year, on July 14th, in the same Charlevoix region, they also explored the intact bow superstructure of the 729 foot long SS LEECLIFFE HALL which lies in deeper waters, a few miles downstream. 

As a result, PETQ can now claim the first exploration of not one but two of the three largest shipwrecks laying at the bottom of the St. Lawrence River, in its Quebec part. The Empress of Ireland, of these three wrecks, was rediscovered in 1964 by Ménard, Villeneuve et al.

In memory of the victims, PETQ is extremely proud for its significant and lasting contribution to Quebec's history of shipwreck diving and also, Quebec’s maritime history.

I will post underwater images of our dive expedition shortly.

Regards,

Sébastien Pelletier
PETQ President
Editor in chief, En Profondeur


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*More info concerning Mv TRITONICA:*

Single Ship Report for "5368902"
IDNo:	5368902	Year:	1956
Name:	TRITONICA	Keel:	
Type:	Bulk carrier	Launch Date:	24.5.56
Flag:	GBR	Date of completion:	10.56
Tons:	12714	Link:	1525
DWT:	19494	Yard No:	811
Length overall:	160.9	Ship Design:	
LPP:	152.4	Country of build:	GBR
Beam:	21.6	Builder:	Laing
Material of build: Location of yard:	Deptford Yard
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn):	1D-14	
Naval or paramilitary marking :	
A:	*
End:	1963
Subsequent History:
[L as TRITONIA]

Disposal Data:
collision (ROONAGH HEAD) 40nm E Quebec City 20.7.63 (34*) [Havre St Pierre-Sorel, ilmenite]

Http://users.telenet.be/doxford-matters


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent news, looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

I thought the 'Knob Lake' and 'Sept Isles' Both built by Swan Hunter in the late 50s were not sisters of Tritonica?


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

Single Ship Report for "5029427"
IDNo:	5029427	Year:	1956
Name:	*KNOB LAKE* Keel:	
Type:	Ore carrier	Launch Date:	27.2.56
Flag:	GBR	Date of completion:	6.56
Tons:	12721	Link:	1525
DWT:	19945	Yard No:	807
Length overall:	160.9	Ship Design:	
LPP:	152.4	Country of build:	GBR
Beam:	21.6	Builder:	Laing
Material of build: Location of yard:	Deptford Yard
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn):	1D-14	
Naval or paramilitary marking :	
A:	*
End:	1977
Subsequent History:
[L as ATOMENA] - 61 ATLANTIC SPLENDOUR

Disposal Data:
BU Kaohsiung 1.8.77 [Jui Fa Steel & Iron Works Co]


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Ah, apologies and thank you, maybe just Sept Isles was built at Swans. Knob Lake at Sunderland.


----------



## Plongeur du Saint-Laurent (Oct 30, 2016)

*Tritonica wreck pictures, part 1/2*

Hello everyone,

here are some video grabs taken from a GoPro footage (helmet mounted).

Enjoy.

Regards,

Sébastien Pelletier
PETQ President
Editor in chief, En Profondeur


----------



## Plongeur du Saint-Laurent (Oct 30, 2016)

*Tritonica wreck pictures, part 2/2*

And the last three.

Regards,

Sébastien Pelletier
PETQ President
Editor in chief, En Profondeur


----------



## McCannW (Aug 20, 2017)

I was AB on the Roonagh Head at the time of the collision in thick fog.
I had just turned in after coming of the 8 - 12 watch and was reading a book when the abandon ship alarm was sounded at around 0100hrs my boat station was no 4 lifeboat, after launching we were searching for survivors from the Tritonica and we picked up 2 survivors ,the captain of the Tritonica and an engineer found them tied to an oar from one of their lifeboats. Got picked up by a fishing boat and towed back to the Roonagh head after about 20 hours. Spent 2 months in dry dock at Lauzon across the river from the city of Quebec.


----------



## Barnacle 1 (Jul 4, 2021)

Merchantman said:


> Anyone got information regarding ore carrier "Tritonica and what happened to her.





weewillie said:


> hope this will help,
> 
> from the Red Bank Register mon July 22 1963.
> 
> ...





Merchantman said:


> Anyone got information regarding ore carrier "Tritonica and what happened to her.





Merchantman said:


> Anyone got information regarding ore carrier "Tritonica and what happened to her.











A friend of mine, Jack Rogan was Chief Steward on the MV IRISH WILLOW which arrived on scene moments after the collision. He said recovering the dead and injured was the worst experience of his life and would never be forgotten. May they rest in peace.


----------



## Mike Clark (Jul 31, 2021)

Merchantman said:


> Anyone got information regarding ore carrier "Tritonica and what happened to her.





Merchantman said:


> Anyone got information regarding ore carrier "Tritonica and what happened to her.


I was 1st. Mate of the ship from December 1961 until September 1962. As far as I recall the ship was owned by Nordstrom & Thulin of Stockholm. She was built in Sunderland and called 'Tritonica' from new. First (winter) voyage was grain (aid cargo) from Baton Rouge/ New Orleans to Recife in Brazil. We arrived on first day of carnival. Most of the crew got drunk and jumped ship. Signed on a Brazilian crew to get back to Europe. Loaded bauxite at Macapa for Le Harve. Signed on new crew, mainly German, in Rotterdam. Captain Pakri joined. He was naturalised British of Latvian origin – VG Master. Changed flag from British to Bermudian in May '62. As soon as St Lawrence was ice free we did several trips from Havre St. Pierre to Sorel with titanium ore. The labour at Quebec iron & Titanium plant at Sorel went on strike in Sept '62 leaving us trapped alongside quay loaded with full cargo for several months. Crew paid off. I returned to UK and joined another ship. Tritonica remained at Sorel all winter.


----------

